# A Rant



## wadford (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok so this is a little bit of a rant. 

I've been doing this for almost three years now and in that admittedly short amount of time I've learned a few things. There's policy, common sense and then there are good partners. 

The scenario goes as follows. We get finished running three calls back to back to back. We get back out in our area after stopping by another medic station for supplies and stopping by the fire station to pick something up. Upon leaving the fire station apparently I did not put my seat belt on right away, so five minutes down the road my partner reminds me, so I go to put my seat belt on and it will not go all the way (it does that depending on how you're or in this case how my partner is driving). So we get back to the station and I restock the truck, sign reports and what not, I come back in to find that my partner has written me up for failure to put my seat belt on. I would understand if I was getting a write up if it pertained to patient care (which has never happened), but this just seems nitpicky to me. Firstly we are out in the middle of no where, our supervisors don't even come out this far, they wait until we are posted at one of the closer fire or medic stations. Secondly, we are supposed to be partners. Feedback on how to deal with nitpicking partners would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rialaigh (Oct 14, 2013)

wadford said:


> Ok so this is a little bit of a rant.
> 
> I've been doing this for almost three years now and in that admittedly short amount of time I've learned a few things. There's policy, common sense and then there are good partners.
> 
> The scenario goes as follows. We get finished running three calls back to back to back. We get back out in our area after stopping by another medic station for supplies and stopping by the fire station to pick something up. Upon leaving the fire station apparently I did not put my seat belt on right away, so five minutes down the road my partner reminds me, so I go to put my seat belt on and it will not go all the way (it does that depending on how you're or in this case how my partner is driving). So we get back to the station and I restock the truck, sign reports and what not, I come back in to find that my partner has written me up for failure to put my seat belt on. I would understand if I was getting a write up if it pertained to patient care (which has never happened), but this just seems nitpicky to me. Firstly we are out in the middle of no where, our supervisors don't even come out this far, they wait until we are posted at one of the closer fire or medic stations. Secondly, we are supposed to be partners. Feedback on how to deal with nitpicking partners would be greatly appreciated.




First off telling you to wear a seatbelt is not nitpicking, not even close. 

Put your seatbelt on when the truck starts, every time, no exceptions. Did you need to get written up ? maybe not. Do you need to start wearing your seatbelt every time period, yes. 

Personal pet peeve of mine. Nothing is easier to do to prevent "preventable" deaths and injuries then putting a seatbelt on...


----------



## wadford (Oct 14, 2013)

I get that, and 99.9 percent of the time I do, it's a habit. This time for whatever reason I didn't. I simply thought doing paperwork on it was a bit of an overkill.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 14, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> First off telling you to wear a seatbelt is not nitpicking, not even close.
> 
> Put your seatbelt on when the truck starts, every time, no exceptions. Did you need to get written up ? maybe not. Do you need to start wearing your seatbelt every time period, yes.
> 
> Personal pet peeve of mine. Nothing is easier to do to prevent "preventable" deaths and injuries then putting a seatbelt on...



This^^^

Unbelted you present a safety risk for others in the cab in the event of a crash. 

from my experience these types of "incidents" or write ups happen when there is a lack of communication between partners.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 14, 2013)

Basically:

Get some trauma tape. Tape, starting at the center of the dash in a linear fashion down the middle of the cab. Continue taping all the way around  the console, the back wall, the roof, the windshield, all the way to where you started. 

You have now created an impenetrable force field separating your space from your partners space. 

You must then let your weak sauce partner know that he is not to present and limb beyond the force field or you will repeatedly stab him with a 16 gauge 2 1/2 inch needle. 

Then tell him.... "Hey bro, you could have just asked me nicely instead of creating this rift we're going to have forever since we spend so much time together in this truck in the middle of nowhere and now I don't like or trust you. Get off your high horse ." 

If he is receptive in a positive manner - squash it, then put your seatbelt on.
If he responds negatively, GTA5 his butt--- slap 'im around a little. And then Put on your seatbelt.

Like the other advice on here suggests--- you should put on your seatbelt, no matter what happens.

Be a role model. If you don't get there safely..... You know the rest.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 14, 2013)

For real though...
Wear your seat belt.

Communicate with your partner/supervisor... Professionally.

Is a write up excessive? Maybe- I don't know your history.
Either way you have to swallow it.

Lesson learned.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't get between dogs and their food, married people, or partners.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

If you have a nitcpicky partner then you better be good about following policy. Eventually you can talk to him about it, but in the interim you're just going to have to do it by the book. 

For what it's worth I think it's kind of a crappy move to go straight to a writeup. However, he did ask you twice and you did not do it, whatever your reasons may be. If the seatbelt wasn't working as you described why not just ask him to pull over?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 15, 2013)

Alright, so your partner may have gone over the top by writing you up, but the best way to handle this one is to be graceful and move on.  Admit you were in the wrong, assure them it won't happen again (and just because your supervisors don't make it out to your area doesn't mean that it's okay to bend the rules) and then let it go.  

And maybe at some time in the future have an adult conversation with them and politely voice your thoughts on directly addressing a partner about a concern before taking the next step and reporting it.


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 15, 2013)

You should have had your seatbelt on, but it was a crap move and I definitely would have trouble trusting that dude to have my back.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 15, 2013)

FiremanMike said:


> You should have had your seatbelt on, but it was a crap move and I definitely would have trouble trusting that dude to have my back.



This. Big freaking deal you forgot to put it on. Your partner is a ****.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 15, 2013)

Agreed, it was a **** move... If it actually happened the way the OP claimed. I find it really hard to believe that his partner wrote him up over a simple "Fergotz mah seatbelt! OMGZ, it was teh first time evar". I'd bet this was a long time coming and the culmination of a series of indiscretions. Maybe not all seatbelt... But I can almost hear this in my head. 

"Dude, put your seatbelt on"

"Hey man, put on your seatbelt"

"Seriously? Every time we get in the truck I have to remind you to put your seatbelt on."

"C'mon man. Seatbelt. Do it."

I had recent incident with a partner who simply DID NOT HEAR what I was saying until I had a supervisor mention it, then suddenly I was an arse for talking to the supe about it. Someday you just can't win. 

I'll always talk to the partner about it first, but at the end of the day, supervisors get paid more than I do to deal with personnel issues.


----------



## Dan216 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Seatbelt is a given, but I think everyone here has forgotten a time or two in their lives right?

Do you drive ever? If he's in that seat, drive like he does or rig it so he can't wear his and then write him up  Actually don't do that. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2013)

wadford said:


> I get that, and 99.9 percent of the time I do, it's a habit. This time for whatever reason I didn't. I simply thought doing paperwork on it was a bit of an overkill.



If you were my partner, I'd have the write up paperwork done by the time I got back to the station... but then again at my company that can be an instantly terminable offense, and doing it when you're partnered w/ a supervisor is always a bad idea.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'll always talk to the partner about it first, but at the end of the day, supervisors get paid more than I do to *babysit*.



Fixed it for you


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 15, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Fixed it for you



Well said.


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 16, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> If you were my partner, I'd have the write up paperwork done by the time I got back to the station... but then again at my company that can be an instantly terminable offense, and doing it when you're partnered w/ a supervisor is always a bad idea.



You advocate termination for a first time offense of not wearing a seatbelt??


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2013)

FiremanMike said:


> You advocate termination for a first time offense of not wearing a seatbelt??


No I dont. Its company policy though. Up to and including termination. But if it's not the first time i've had to talk to them about it the write up would be there. And this story still sounds like there's something that hasn't been said. I don't know anyone who would write up someone just for the first time


----------



## Achilles (Oct 16, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> No I dont. Its company policy though. Up to and including termination. But if it's not the first time i've had to talk to them about it the write up would be there. And this story still sounds like there's something that hasn't been said. I don't know anyone who would write up someone just for the first time



A story with two sides? No way! :wacko:


----------



## truetiger (Oct 16, 2013)

If it truly is just a seat belt uh "violation" then ya, your partner is a **** and total tool. However this obviously goes much deeper, I'm assuming you two normally don't get along?

Things like this are a quick way to get yourself "blacklisted." You'll earn a reputation as a tool that will follow you everywhere.


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

wadford said:


> Ok so this is a little bit of a rant.
> 
> I've been doing this for almost three years now and in that admittedly short amount of time I've learned a few things. There's policy, common sense and then there are good partners.
> 
> The scenario goes as follows. We get finished running three calls back to back to back. We get back out in our area after stopping by another medic station for supplies and stopping by the fire station to pick something up. Upon leaving the fire station apparently I did not put my seat belt on right away, so five minutes down the road my partner reminds me, so I go to put my seat belt on and it will not go all the way (it does that depending on how you're or in this case how my partner is driving). So we get back to the station and I restock the truck, sign reports and what not, I come back in to find that my partner has written me up for failure to put my seat belt on. I would understand if I was getting a write up if it pertained to patient care (which has never happened), but this just seems nitpicky to me. Firstly we are out in the middle of no where, our supervisors don't even come out this far, they wait until we are posted at one of the closer fire or medic stations. Secondly, we are supposed to be partners. Feedback on how to deal with nitpicking partners would be greatly appreciated.



It seems to sort of go both ways. On one hand, as your partner, they should be taking it up with you personally, especially for something pretty small like that. However, by not having your seat belt on, you are endangering those riding with you because if there is a crash you will become a projectile that could injure other people.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 18, 2013)

wadford said:


> Ok so this is a little bit of a rant.
> 
> I've been doing this for almost three years now and in that admittedly short amount of time I've learned a few things. There's policy, common sense and then there are good partners.
> 
> The scenario goes as follows. We get finished running three calls back to back to back. We get back out in our area after stopping by another medic station for supplies and stopping by the fire station to pick something up. Upon leaving the fire station apparently I did not put my seat belt on right away, so five minutes down the road my partner reminds me, so I go to put my seat belt on and it will not go all the way (it does that depending on how you're or in this case how my partner is driving). So we get back to the station and I restock the truck, sign reports and what not, I come back in to find that my partner has written me up for failure to put my seat belt on. I would understand if I was getting a write up if it pertained to patient care (which has never happened), but this just seems nitpicky to me. Firstly we are out in the middle of no where, our supervisors don't even come out this far, they wait until we are posted at one of the closer fire or medic stations. Secondly, we are supposed to be partners. Feedback on how to deal with nitpicking partners would be greatly appreciated.



Not having a seatbelt on with the vehicle in any gear other than Park is an offense typically handled by termination at our department.

If you're in the same vehicle and do not tell someone to put it on, you're suspended as well.

This is not being nitpicking.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 18, 2013)

FiremanMike said:


> You advocate termination for a first time offense of not wearing a seatbelt??



Why not? It'd be violation of State law otherwise.


----------



## MTEMTB (Oct 19, 2013)

I know what you are talking about not being able to get your belt fastened because it keeps locking on you while someone is driving. Been there!
Now that being said. One you should have looked at your partner and asked them to stop because you could not get your belt fastened.
Two writing you up because of it is over kill.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2013)

MTEMTB said:


> I know what you are talking about not being able to get your belt fastened because it keeps locking on you while someone is driving. Been there!
> Now that being said. One you should have looked at your partner and asked them to stop because you could not get your belt fastened.
> Two writing you up because of it is over kill.



Not overkill if I can face disciplinary action as well for something they did. At a lot of companies that's the way it works.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 19, 2013)

MTEMTB said:


> I know what you are talking about not being able to get your belt fastened because it keeps locking on you while someone is driving. Been there!
> Now that being said. One you should have looked at your partner and asked them to stop because you could not get your belt fastened.
> Two writing you up because of it is over kill.



I don't understand this. Is this something added to the ambulances? I don't understand why the seat belt wouldn't work just because you are in drive.


----------



## MTEMTB (Oct 19, 2013)

Aidey try putting on your seat belt while driving over a bumpy road. It locks on you and you have to release it and try to pull it over yourself to click it. Does not matter if it is on an ambulance or POV.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2013)

MTEMTB said:


> Aidey try putting on your seat belt while driving over a bumpy road. It locks on you and you have to release it and try to pull it over yourself to click it. Does not matter if it is on an ambulance or POV.



True, but it should have never been an issue in the first place because the belt should have been fastened before the vehicle was put in drive.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

Boom! Ffemt for the Internet win!!!

Ladies and gentlemen, this is the captain speaking. The fasten seatbelt light will remain on indefinitely.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but it should have never been an issue in the first place because the belt should have been fastened before the vehicle was put in drive.


I get in the truck, I'm going to put the seatbelt on. It's an ingrained habit. Get in, fasten the seatbelt and start the motor... I hardly realize I'm doing it, actually. Something would have to be wrong for me to forget to fasten the seatbelt. Seriously wrong. As a driver, I won't usually put the truck in "D" unless I know everybody else onboard has fastened their seatbelts. It's very simple, actually.

And if I'm going to face disciplinary action for something my partner does (or doesn't do), I'm going to remind you, then verbally challenge you and if that doesn't work, I'm going to do a write up on you. I need my paycheck more than I need a suspension or a termination for something you did.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 20, 2013)

MTEMTB said:


> Aidey try putting on your seat belt while driving over a bumpy road. It locks on you and you have to release it and try to pull it over yourself to click it. Does not matter if it is on an ambulance or POV.



Seriously!? I.... That.... No. Just no. That is not an acceptable answer, period. If someone is so incompetent they can't figure out how to put on a seat belt while the vehicle is in motion,  not only would I write them up, I would refuse to work with them again. 

I don't have an appropriate word in my vocabulary to adequately describe how I feel about such a profoundly stupid excuse.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

This debate is becoming less and less amicable. 

We can all agree that seat belts should be worn. 
If you think not wearing it warrants immediate write ups or termination you are entitled to that belief. I believe that is excessive. 

How about some corrective action or remediation? Mandatory sit in on another EVOC perhaps. Or a presentation on the on the effects of unrestrained debris flying around the passenger compartment of a vehicle on other passengers.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2013)

MTEMTB said:


> Aidey try putting on your seat belt while driving over a bumpy road. It locks on you and you have to release it and try to pull it over yourself to click it. Does not matter if it is on an ambulance or POV.



How about pulling over and putting it on then?


----------



## MTEMTB (Oct 29, 2013)

Aidey I was just telling you how the belts lock up. Not making excuses. I have gotten my seat belt on going over bumpy roads. Takes timing but I get them on if the person driving does not wait for me to put it on.

I always put my seat belt on when in the ambulance whether in front or in back, and whether just going 2 blocks to the hospital or 40+ miles to the bigger hospital.

Also calling a person you do not know stupid shows a true lack of manners. I would not want to work with a person who has such a poor ability to just judge someone and verbally attack them such as you did me.
Stay safe.


----------



## MTEMTB (Oct 29, 2013)

Tigger said:


> How about pulling over and putting it on then?


That is what I brought up to the OP as to why they did not ask the driver to pull over. I just brought up the seat belt locking as an example as to possibly why the OP did not put theirs on and I am not making excuse for them.


----------

